# Expired Clark Color Film 400



## AlanO (May 14, 2014)

I found several rolls of Clark film in my truck with an expiration date of Sept 2008. The shots weren't too bad considering both the film's age and having been kept in less than ideal conditions. 

Does anyone have knowledge/experience with Clark film? 

OM2N 
50mm 1.4




03850022 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




03850005 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




03850006 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




03850014 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




03850018 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## webestang64 (May 14, 2014)

Yeah......Clark sold there own film...(somebody else's film with their label)..back in the day I think it was 3M film, don't know about today. Their processing was hit and miss, I think the lab was not monitored correctly. 

Looks like it came out OK....I like the mirror photo.........!


----------



## terri (May 14, 2014)

I'd never heard of this film until now.   Given the fact it was stored in a truck and several years out of date, I'd be pretty happy with the results.   The flower image looks a little grainy/strange, but the others are smooth with nice color.   :thumbup:    

Is that the Hootch?!?   :heart:


----------



## AlanO (May 14, 2014)

terri said:


> I'd never heard of this film until now. Given the fact it was stored in a truck and several years out of date, I'd be pretty happy with the results. The flower image looks a little grainy/strange, but the others are smooth with nice color. :thumbup:
> 
> Is that the Hootch?!? :heart:



The flower is cropped down which might accout for some of the graininess. That's the Toccoa River just north of Blue Ridge, GA.... 

Thanks.




03850004 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## terri (May 14, 2014)

Ah, the Toccoa!   I've canoed that river before.    I do love the north Georgia mountains!   

Your second flower image is lovely!   Much less grain here, but lovely color with this film.


----------



## AlanO (May 14, 2014)

terri said:


> I do love the north Georgia mountains! .



Me too... Actually, I'm just partial to rivers in general.


The Hooch




Balancing Act by Nokinrocks, on Flickr



terri said:


> Your second flower image is lovely! Much less grain here, but lovely color with this film.



Thx


----------



## limr (May 14, 2014)

Ah, even with the grain, I love that flower shot! The colors are just delish. The second one as well.


----------

